# Electrical problem



## marquisdee (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm have a crazy problem with my 90 Maxima. Nothing electrical in my car works until I start the car. No interior lights, dash lights, door locks, clock, radio, nothing. But as soon as I start the car, everything cuts on and works like it does normally. Everything also shuts off when the car is on acc. I checked all the fuses and they are ok. I'm at wits end. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

how's the battery? i would think that it wouldn't be able to crank over if it was bad, but you never know.


----------



## marquisdee (Jan 15, 2007)

It's a brand new battery, less than 2 days old.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

look at the fusible links underhood. sounds like a battery feed line is bad.


----------



## marquisdee (Jan 15, 2007)

internetautomart said:


> look at the fusible links underhood. sounds like a battery feed line is bad.


That's exactly what it was. The fusible link on the positive battery cable had broken. Got it replaced and now my car is as good as new.:thumbup:


----------

